# My Rescue Mosaic



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj's January photo challenge made me think that I wanted to see a mosic of all the fosters that I have cared for:
So here are: Gigi, Dugan, Lukey, Madeline, Oreo and Lucky!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Thank you for all you work!:grouphug:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

so beautiful in act and in art !


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, that brought a big smile to my face. Seeing how happy and loved they all are now is heartwarming. Thank you for all you do for these babies.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Laurie - that is one big batch of lucky and now happy havs. Thank you for all you do for them. 
:grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It made me smile, remembering the journey with all those babies who travelled the road from your loving arms to their forever families.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You are an :angel:. The furbabies were lucky to have found their way to you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That is awesome! What a beautiful group of dogs. Of course, there is a little black and white one that stands out to me. He is just amazing


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, what is so awesome about that mosaic, is not only did you help out all those lucky dogs, finding them their furever homes, but you didn't fail foster 101! not even once! I was sure you were going to fall hard and take in Gigi! Kudos to you Laurie!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow! That brought tears to my eyes. You are wonderful! Thank you for being an angel for all those wonderful pecious little babies. What you do is so special and incredible, THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Laurie that mosaic was beautiful! Thank you for rescuing and taking care of all these little guys on their way to their forever home


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, that is wonderful. I had forgotten about Lukey, he was Logan's twin and had the L. Thank you for all you do for those loving babies, their life is better because of you.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I forgot just how many lives you've changed! Great work Laurie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: AWESOME LAURIE! :clap2:

:hug:Just awesome!:hug:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

What a wonderful thing you and your pack do, Laurie. Thank you for all the lives, canine and human that you are touching.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How very sweet! Laurie, you have the biggest heart of anyone I know. Thank you for all you do for these precious little ones. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sally, thanks for giving credit to my pack as well. I am not the only one that takes these guys in and loves and teaches them. Lily, Lexi and Logan are fabulous teachers, a friends to all the pups who pass through our doors!!

And yes, I too am very surprised we have not failed 101. Reo (Oreo) was the one we would have kept, but this perfect family was waiting - and they love him so!! 

Just remember, you can do it to..... just apply to be a member and foster with HRI!!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Laurie:

What a great idea-wished I had done that-you are a great foster mom with a wonderful pack of "fur-kids" who help so much when the new "kid" comes to visit and get lots of TLC before going to that perfect home-which you are so good at finding.

Laurie did not fail fostering 101 yet cause she did not get Ms Frannie-I just know she would have failed then-LOL-LOL

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just beautiful! I hope to foster again but I've been told I'm not allowed to fail anymore. Oh well, I'd do it again anyway!!! Havs are the sweetest little dogs.

You're my hero Laurie!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Aawww Ann - that is very sweet!!

Pat - you are so so right. If you remember, the first time I met Frannie, I fell in LOVE!! She is such a doll!!!! But I am glad that you fostered her because you are the perfect Mommy for her!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

awwww! Precious memories!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

They are beautiful and loved. How could anyone leave these beautiful babies????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh I am so glad you made a mosaic of pictures of your rescues, Laurie! They are all such beautiful little critters. I remember well the time you got Gigi and her story touched many of us. Who knew that would start the ball rolling with you helping HRI fosters as much as you do? Your 3 L's are precious for taking the fosters in and helping them adjust to a good family life. You all deserve a huge ((((((((hug))))))))))) and then some!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Mosaic. Thank you so much for what you do for the rescues.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Laurie, thank you for taking in and loving so very many.


----------

